# Sheep or poodle? This guy is adorable!



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I like extreme grooming and laughed in delight at this little guy. See more of Yoriko Hamachiyo's grooming on her Instagram here.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

The poor dog looks obese, what a strange choice of grooming...


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Pup looks funny, but adorable!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Is that dog obese or is it the fur alone? A very interesting choice in grooming style. 

Last year there Was a post about sheep groomed to look like poodles and shockingly they looked like poodle. 

https://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/227353-funny-creative-grooming-picture.html


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

What would be hilarious is a pic of the poodle-sheep herding the sheep-poodles.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL 









Sent from my WAS-LX3 using Tapatalk


----------

